
Microsoft to partners: If you want to work with us, offer paid family leave - coloneltcb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/microsoft-to-business-partners-if-you-want-to-work-with-us-offer-paid-family-leave/2018/08/29/979ffcca-abc0-11e8-8a0c-70b618c98d3c_story.html
======
jrs235
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17877632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17877632)

Discussion already established on other thread.

------
dominotw
MS don't pay it to all of their workers. So I am confused.

